
Facebook to release first-party cookie option for ads, pull Safari analytics - longdefeat
https://marketingland.com/facebook-to-release-first-party-pixel-for-ads-web-analytics-from-browsers-like-safari-249478
======
mvid
I guess in theory this should be good because third party scripts are a big
part of the security issue with ad tracking, but do we have any reason to
believe people won’t use this _in addition_ to third party scripts?

Every company I have worked at lets tracking/analytics be handled by the
marketing team, who’s default is to dump every script they can find into each
page.

